# Cost to rebuild a plow



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

For those that have rebuilt a plow, about what did you have in it money wise? I just can't decide if I should buy one that needs rebuilt or a nicer one that I would not have to touch. I have a friend that has a blast cabinet that I can use for the smaller parts but the larger ones I would have to have done. I was going to powder coat everything also.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know a guy who had his completely over hauled last year. He had everything sandblasted, sprayed with a corrosion proof primer and the same with paint. He also had a new pump and motor put on, new cylinders, every nut, bolt, spring and cotter pin. It ended up costing him around 3k. It was a 9ft Fisher V blade. New was around 6k so I think he did ok. This plow will last him another 5-6 seasons.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I did a western 7.5 unimount last year, with buying the plow, upgrading the lights and harness to a 3 plug, blast and powdercoat everything I was into it for just under $2500. If I were to do it again I would just find a plow in good shape and slap it on.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

x.system;1070487 said:


> I did a western 7.5 unimount last year, with buying the plow, upgrading the lights and harness to a 3 plug, blast and powdercoat everything I was into it for just under $2500. If I were to do it again I would just find a plow in good shape and slap it on.


At some point its not worth it but this guy didnt do anything but drive it there and drop it off. If you could get away with spending 3ish k vs. 6k and have basically the same plow, that isn't a wise business decision.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It really depends what all you do to it. I typically charge about $800-1k for blast, repaint, stickers, cutting edge, full service flush, etc. Depends how bad it is and if it needs welding, patchwork, etc... Start with one that has issues and the price goes up. Pump, motor, etc... I have a 9' Western right not that was pretty bad. Structurally welded in 11 places, patched the entire bottom, all new gr8 hardware, spring eyelets, blast, paint, stickers, cutting edge, lift chain, deflector, pump, and motor. Probably a few other things too not listed. He'll be into it for about $1,500 for the rehab.

I have a 7.6" 4 spring Unimount pro that I'm going through right now. It started off pretty nice so that's good. It'll be up for sale for around $2,500 plowside if you're interested. Most of the above listed will be done to it, but it doesn't need any welding. It'll be a nice plow. My rehabs are pretty well known.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just a side note, my record Unimount rehab was $3,451 on ebay. It was a 7'6" 4 spring Unimount. The following week I got $3,260 for an 8'er but I had to deliver it 2 hours included


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian Young;1070494 said:


> At some point its not worth it but this guy didnt do anything but drive it there and drop it off. If you could get away with spending 3ish k vs. 6k and have basically the same plow, that isn't a wise business decision.


Did he get the V for free? If yes then that seems like a good deal. But, if your buying a used V then putting that kind of money into it then I would have found a better condition plow.

I was talking straight blades, there are a bunch of good condition, newer, used blades on this site alone to choose from that would be a better alternative than redoing an old blade in my opinion. See got-h20's thread for example, a bunch of 1 or 2? season old ultramounts. Another member has a nice 7.5 ultramount for $1800.

For the money I spent I could have bought a newer ultramount in better condition for the same or a little more money spent, not to mention my time involved in teardown and assembly. I still have to put a deflector on it and I bought wings for it so now I'm at $2700 give or take.

Its probably not a bad idea to do a refub at least once, but I suggest you don't keep track of the costs involved. I did what I would assume alot of other people have done, buy a plowside for cheap then think I can put it on my truck for a couple hundred bucks not realizing now I need a truckside mount, wiring, and a controller. I sometimes miss being a sub, running someone elses equipment and just calling the mechanic when something breaks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

x.system;1070529 said:


> Did he get the V for free? If yes then that seems like a good deal. But, if your buying a used V then putting that kind of money into it then I would have found a better condition plow.
> 
> I was talking straight blades, there are a bunch of good condition, newer, used blades on this site alone to choose from that would be a better alternative than redoing an old blade in my opinion. See got-h20's thread for example, a bunch of 1 or 2? season old ultramounts. Another member has a nice 7.5 ultramount for $1800.
> 
> ...


Just trying to give some perspective on different experiences. Even buying a newer plow you might still have to stick hundreds of dollars into it, at least with rehabbing your own, you know what you have to work with. But just do the math. It's not like we're building rockets here.


----------

